# Applying for jobs in Spain



## joergputzer (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I would like to apply for jobs in Barcelona and have seen a number of job adverts in English language. Can anyone tell if I should send in that case my CV and cover letter in English or should I in any case send my applications in Spanish?

Anyone knows some decent recruitment agencies in Spain for business-related jobs other than Hays or Michael Page? 

Many thanks!

Joerg


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

joergputzer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to apply for jobs in Barcelona and have seen a number of job adverts in English language. Can anyone tell if I should send in that case my CV and cover letter in English or should I in any case send my applications in Spanish?
> 
> ...


This has come up before and there doesn't seem to be any consensus of opinion. Personally I would send my CV in both languages. It's always best give more than less I think. I expect your applications will be by email. In that case you send one document in English and one in Spanish and they open the document they're interested in.
Other options would be to contact them directly and ask them, or to just send it in English. Again personally, I'd send my CV in English only, only if I didn't have it ready in Spanish and I'd seen a job that really interested me.
You can try these websites: infojobs.com, trovit, jobsinmadrid etc.
Good luck with the job hunting.
PS Don't forget that Catalan is the first language in Barcelona


----------



## Marie M (May 14, 2009)

You might want to work as a financial advisor, working at your own pace and having a massive income potential then perhaps I could help you. Please check out [advertising removed by moderator - please check forum rules] on the web as I cannot post my website address here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Marie M said:


> You might want to work as a financial advisor, working at your own pace and having a massive income potential then perhaps I could help you. Please check out [advertising removed by moderator - please check forum rules] on the web as I cannot post my website address here.


As I stated on another post, I'm not sure that I'd be happy "trying my hand" at a commission only job thats offered to "anyone" regardless of their skills or qualifications, in the financial sector from a company based in Malayia ?????? Is full training given???? 

Jo


----------

